# Flower Daisy



## David900924 (Dec 12, 2011)

Shots some daisy flower today..too bored, so bought 2 daisy to shoot. I want to learn here, please Comment and critique 


My setup for first 5 photos. the last 3 photos r shots with 50mm f/1.8
Canon EOS 550D
Canon 55-250mm lens with extension tube
manual focus with f/10 to 16 and 1/200s
Lighting: 2 external flash, 1 under it and another 1 with umbrella on the side angle down 45 degree


1.



Flower - Yellow Daisy by David900924, on Flickr
2.



Flower - Yellow Daisy by David900924, on Flickr
3.



Flower - Yellow Daisy by David900924, on Flickr
4.



Flower - Pink Daisy by David900924, on Flickr
5.



Flower - Pink Daisy by David900924, on Flickr
6.



Flower - Daisy by David900924, on Flickr
7.



Flower - Daisy by David900924, on Flickr
8.



Flower- Daisy by David900924, on Flickr


----------



## BekahAura (Dec 23, 2011)

My thoughts:

In the first 3 I'd like to see more detail in the center. It's just black. My favorite of the three is #2 because of your composition mostly. I don't like the shallow dof in #3 either.

Between 4 & 5 I prefer the composition and focus in #4. #5 is focused on the left bottom corner and loses focus from there and I'm not sure why you wanted to draw the eye there.

#6 is too dark for my taste. I don't like the black and white background either.

#7 is okay, but the background is too much for me.

#8 I think is your best image here.

Happy shooting!!!


----------



## jrice12 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll take #6 if you can boost the mid-tones and bring the flower out more (though the white blob at bottom right is gonna be tough to fix).  Boost color sat and sharpness too.


----------

